

We need to stop coddling the elderly - jmacd
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/robert-j-samuelson-we-need-to-stop-coddling-the-elderly/2013/11/03/4063ebc0-430f-11e3-a624-41d661b0bb78_story.html

======
JoeAltmaier
tl;dr: We've finally succeeded at protecting retirement - and now the OP wants
to dismantle that and go back to - what? Destitute elderly? Uncertain
retirement?

And how they'll accomplish it - by reneging on Social Security Insurance.
Somebody paid 40 years into an insurance policy, and now this guy finds it
inconvenient to pay it off as promised. I thought insurance was sacred and
personal - witness the hyperbole surrounding ObamaCare. But not SS - that's
apparently completely different.

That article is embarrassing and mean-spirited. Essentially it says "we're all
going to grow old, but I'm going to blame those currently elderly for all our
problems".

~~~
Chestofdraw
> and now the OP wants to dismantle that and go back to - what? Destitute
> elderly? Uncertain retirement?

Op wants the system to change so only the elderly that actually need support
get it. How is that creating destitute elderly?

>Essentially it says "we're all going to grow old, but I'm going to blame
those currently elderly for all our problems"

More like "We're all going to grow old, and some of us will be pretty wealthy
when we're old. So maybe those of us that can, should support ourselves rather
than accepting state subsidies that we don't need."

